# Solved: making hotmail your default email program



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

How do i go about making hotmail my default email program? When I go to tools/ internet options/programs, the only choices I get are Windows Live mail, Outlook Express, Yahoo Mail, and Microsoft Office Outlook. I don't want to use any of these. When I click on a "send email to" link, I just want to go to my hotmail composition screen, not any of the choices I am given. Any help on this? Have XP.


----------



## professor05 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd say Outlook Express would be the easiest way to send emails, without opening a browser.


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

I don't want to use outlook. I don't even have it on my computer, just the trial version. Your opinion isn't exactly an answer to my question, no offense.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

only older versions of oe had the hotmail tie-in, where you had an option to setup the hotmail account and then designate hm as the default.

the test, see if you can add a hotmail email account in oe .


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

again, don't want to use outlook. I just want to be taken to the hotmail menu when I click on an "email me" link. Another thing. I tried selecting Windows Live Mail as my default just to see what would happen. So I experimented and clicked on an "email me" link. Another browser window opens, and I am asked for my hotmail address and password. After I enter this, I am given this message: Fatal Login Error. hr = 80041035, f = -2147217355. BUT, when I click the Start button and click on email in the upper left corner, it immediately takes me to hotmail. Why does this work but not the other?


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

start/email is a hotmail link, "email me" is tied to your default email.


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

I don't claim to be any expert, but are you sure that it's a hotmail link? If it was, then it would take me to the log in page, not to my in box. And when you change your default mail preference, it changes to what you set it to. Anyway, I still don't have an answer to the original question.


----------



## rabgary (Aug 8, 2001)

Found this and just tried it.It actually works.It puts Hotmail(yes the free version) in the list of choices for default email program.The first time you use it you have to put your name and password in, but you can set it to remember them.This is in IE7,don't know if it works in IE6 or not.
Type in Start, Run: Copy and paste the following and hit ok.



> regsvr32 "%Programfiles%\Internet Explorer\HMMAPI.DLL"


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

I tried it, and yes, it does make hotmail appear as one of the default email choices in IE 7. So I went to a website that as a "send email to" link to make sure it worked. Yes it does ask for your log in information for hotmail. But then I still get the same message: Fatal Login Error. hr = 80041035, f = -2147217355 Thank you for your help, though!


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

ktlogan1981 said:


> I don't claim to be any expert, but are you sure that it's a hotmail link? If it was, then it would take me to the log in page, not to my in box. And when you change your default mail preference, it changes to what you set it to. Anyway, I still don't have an answer to the original question.


you said it says "hotmail link" AND it takes you to something in hotmail, YOU SEE WHERE I'M GOING WITH THIS???????.

THAT'S HOW IT'S SUPPOSED TO WORK WHEN YOU SELECT "DEFAULT" email preference.


----------



## rabgary (Aug 8, 2001)

ktlogan1981 said:


> I tried it, and yes, it does make hotmail appear as one of the default email choices in IE 7. So I went to a website that as a "send email to" link to make sure it worked. Yes it does ask for your log in information for hotmail. But then I still get the same message: Fatal Login Error. hr = 80041035, f = -2147217355 Thank you for your help, though!


I guess you have something else going on because I just tried making it the default mail program again and tried to send a link to this page.It brought up the Hotmail compose page and I sent the link to my isp account just fine.Hope you can get it worked out.


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

anyone have any idea what that error message means?


----------



## lavazza (May 15, 2006)

> How do i go about making hotmail my default email program?


My first response is WHY would you want to?

I ask because Hotmail is, in my opinion, a curse to the world of email and the sooner every legitimate user abandons it, the better/easier spam filters will be able to do their job

I'm not suggesting you drop it overnight

Instead, get another email address and tell all your friends/contacts that your email address *has *changed then give it a few weeks/months/whatever to be sure that they have all updated their address book... and then simply forget about hotmail

If you're interested in another free account, I can recommend Gmail:

Switching to Gmail from Hotmail is easy, as is  making it your default mail application


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

again, not seeking opinions, just answers to my questions.


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## lavazza (May 15, 2006)

ask-leo.com How do I change the "mailto:" or default mail program?


> Summary: The 'mailto:' or default mail program is a concept maintained by Windows and changed using Internet Explorer. Usually. We examine how to change the default mail program to a couple of popular services.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

ktlogan1981 said:


> How do i go about making hotmail my default email program? When I go to tools/ internet options/programs, the only choices I get are Windows Live mail, Outlook Express, Yahoo Mail, and Microsoft Office Outlook. I don't want to use any of these. When I click on a "send email to" link, I just want to go to my hotmail composition screen, not any of the choices I am given. Any help on this? Have XP.


Since you have the free version I would guess you are probably out of luck. However, if you were to upgrade to the paid version you might have better luck. Also, not to tick you off or anything, but if you were to download Thunderbird from mozilla.com, it's similar to Outlook, except free, you could easily do what you are wanting to do....however, you won't be able to with the free version of hotmail. I'd try using Gmail or upgrading to the paid version of Hotmail. I'm not saying this as an opinion, but as a statement of fact....the free version of Hotmail is generally worthless...there are other mail programs out there that are also free and have more features...I would recommend checking one of those out. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/588217-flash-player-myspace.html#post4875240

Are you going to abandon this thread as well????????????


----------



## lavazza (May 15, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> Are you going to abandon this thread as well????????????


Thanks for the 
Heads up AcaCandy


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

Is that a suggestion? I might as well seeing as there really is no good answer.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

ktlogan1981 said:


> Is that a suggestion? I might as well seeing as there really is no good answer.


We are helping to the best of our ability. However, when you are rude, unwilling to take suggestions and just being pig-headed overall, I don't know why you expect anyone to help you. Turn down the attitude, be polite, be patient, and open to the suggestions you are so desperately seeking.

It's not our fault if what you are trying to do isn't possible with the programs you are running...it's not possible for me to sprout wings and fly, but I don't get all uptight about it.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

C'mon now Candy, Lavazza...try to remember how frustrating it is to be a newbie...let's all play nice!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm still trying to figure out why you would want hotmail to be your default.....hotmail blocks many emails, on their own, without even asking. As a matter of fact, 99% of the people who register here using a hotmail address have to email me to get their activation manually set...........and now with them charging a fee to be able to use it via a POP3 method, that makes them even lower in my opinion.

And I don't get the impression that the poster is a newbie


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

If you go back and read though my posts, where am I being pig-headed and have attitude? All I was looking for was an answer. If it was impossible to do what I asked, then how come no one just told me instead telling me hotmail stunk and all that?


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

ktlogan1981 said:


> If you go back and read though my posts, where am I being pig-headed and have attitude? All I was looking for was an answer. If it was impossible to do what I asked, then how come no one just told me instead telling me hotmail stunk and all that?


I did tell you...read post #17. In the other thread that you "abandoned". It's OK, we all get frustrated, but it just makes it that much harder for people to help you. Anyway, have you looked into a different email program? I really like Gmail, even though somewhere there is an article about it being "evil"  You have to be invited I think to get it though....maybe they've changed that, I dunno, I use Mail to download to my Mac, and if I have to--I use Thunderbird to go to my PC...so I haven't logged in to the website for forever...I'd check into it though.

I've also heard of a program called Incredimail...I don't know what it is all about, since I've never used it, but that's something you could look into as well.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I use hotmail and have no trouble with emails 

just a matter of opinion i suppose


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

BM, are you bringing your hotmails INTO outlook express, or are you just reading them at hotmail.com?

I have a VERY OLD hotmail account where I can still bring them into outlook express, but, I also have a newer account that I could never access via outlook express. 

As to not having trouble with hotmail, it's hard to know what you aren't getting, if you don't get them


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It sounds like the problem is not setting Hotmail to be the default client but that the login process is failing. I ran a search the other day about this, and it points to other system problems. I don't have time to run it again right now, but you could search on the error.


----------



## EdV (Jul 7, 2007)

KTLOGAN, I'm HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM AS YOU!!!

I have a Hotmail account, but I have an MSN subscription. I also prefer to use my Hotmail account as my default e-mail program and here's why:

1) I LOVE Internet Explorer 7, simply because of the TABS, so you don't have windows all over the place. I understand that MSN allows you to group windows, but shuffling through TABS rather than GROUPS at the bottom of the page is much more easier for ME.

2) My .msn account is my only e-mail account, so I don't need Outlook or Outlook Express. My Hotmail account (because I have an MSN subscription) is much larger than the normal Hotmail, so it allows me to do more.

3) Although the MSN (Butterfly) Browser is much cooler and colorful, I prefer to keep things simple. Plus, you can pretty much do everything in explorer now anyways. Although I think the MSN browser gives you added support and protection. But like I said, it's there for me if I need it.

NOW, moving on to the common problem we are having. I use Windows Live Messanger as my "Mini MSN (Butterfly) Browser", because everything is prerty much there that is in the actual browser. I can click on a contact and it will take me right into my "compose mail" window, ready to send them an e-mail. I can click on a tab and it will bring me to a ready-link I set up on my own. It is very functional.

HOWEVER...

When I am browsing the internest (for example, Criagslist.org), and I want to click on an e-mail address link in order to that person an e-mail, a prompt comes up telling me I need to setup a mail account for Outlook.

NOW...

If I go to INTERNET OPTIONS and select the PROGRAMS tab, under the E-MAIL drop down menu, there is an option to select WINDOWS LIVE MAIL. I have done that, and I am getting THE SAME ERROR AS YOU!!! I'm not sure why that is.

* Fatal Login Error. hr = 80041035, f = -2147217355*

I have sent MSN an e-mail, but I'm not sure when I'll get a response. Please do me a favor...if you figure it out, e-mail me personally.

Good luck. I'll be in touch.


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

Yep. Exactly the same problem. I hear you, man. To everyone telling me to get rid of hotmail and all that, I am like Edv there. I don't do too much emailing, and my hotmail address is the only one I have. So when I do actually use it and want to email someone, I want to use what I have been using for years. Everything you say about how bad hotmail is doesn't bother me because I hardly even use it. But when I do I want it to work.  You guys can see where I'm coming from, right?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Certainly we see where you're coming from. 

I'll personally send you a gmail invitation if it will solve this thread  You can DEFINITELY bring it in via Outlook Express....plus it stores all of your emails like hotmail does on the server, so when you are traveling, you have access to old emails, address book, and you can even upload attachments of stuff to have handy


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> Certainly we see where you're coming from.
> 
> I'll personally send you a gmail invitation if it will solve this thread  You can DEFINITELY bring it in via Outlook Express....plus it stores all of your emails like hotmail does on the server, so when you are traveling, you have access to old emails, address book, and you can even upload attachments of stuff to have handy


Thunderbird is WAY better ...and as an added bonus, when you aren't connected to the internet you can view an old email that you have downloaded...in case you want to look at a phone number or address before you leave for somewhere and don't want to connect to the net-->sign in-->wait for the page to load.....etc. I really think you'll like it once you get it...and it's really easy to set up...Google even has the instructions on how to do it right there on their web page, just follow the directions.....DONE!  And as Candy said, even if you delete an email off your computer thru Thunderbird (or Outlook), you can still find it on Gmail.com if you suddenly realize you need it later (I do this A LOT and it's a real lifesaver sometimes!!  )

People change emails all the time, your friends are going to be pretty easy to switch, just send 'em an email from the new addy telling them to use it from now on. The mailing lists are a little more difficult, and if Hotmail hadn't changed their features, you could easily forward your messages to Gmail and read them on TB....but, as it is, you'd probably have to manually change them over...however, since you say you don't use it often, I'm going to guess you aren't on many/any mailing lists...so shouldn't be a big issue.

Hopefully you have gotten something useful out of all this. Sometimes I talk too much and get off topic....


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

So is the final word here that it is impsssible to do what I asked? I really can't mark this solved, but just so I know to not hold out hope.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you log into Hotmail manually without a problem? The error you're receiving is at the point of login, not while setting it as your default mail program. Did you Google search the error to read what other people who have it have tried?


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

No problem with a manual hotmail login. I have also googled the Fatal Login Error. hr = 80041035, f = -2147217355 before I even posted here, but could not find any helpful results.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is your login account setup to use a .NET Passport account that may be different from your Hotmail e-mail account?


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

I only have one email address.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That wasn't what I asked. Look in Users in Control Panel. Is there anything with regards to .NET Passport configured for the account you're logged into your computer with?

Also:
Is your default browser Internet Explorer?
Did you try deleting all cookies and temporary Internet files?
Did you try deleting temporary Windows files?


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

Everything looks good there. My user account .NET Passport is configured to the email address I want to use. Yes, my default is IE, and yes, I regularly delete these files.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

After getting this error, is anything listed in Event Viewer?


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

ehh, what the heck is that?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

To open Event Viewer, click Start, click Control Panel, click Performance and Maintenance, click Administrative Tools, and then double-click Event Viewer.


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

Yes, there are a few things listed in event viewer. What exactly should I be looking for?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Errors


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

I realize this, but I don't know what to look for. There are around five different items listed there, and I don't know which pertains to this issue.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

ktlogan1981 said:


> I realize this, but I don't know what to look for. There are around five different items listed there, and I don't know which pertains to this issue.


I would post the items that are listed, and that way they can eliminate possible errors.


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

Would a screen shot help? I see people on here doing that, but I don't know how. If someone could tell me how to do that, I'll post a shot of the list. Thanks.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Look for the printscrn button on your keyboard...I'll try to find a diagram that shows it exactly, but it's like 2 or 3 keys after all the F-keys on the top row of your keyboard, and if it's not there, it's in the rectangular grouping of keys on the right side...then you just use the paste feature to paste it into a paint or word document, save the file, and post it on here...you can also upload the image to photobucket and then just paste the URL of the image, but that's more steps for just this one time thing than you should really need to go through. HTH!!


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

Um, nothing happened when I pressed the button. My mouse pointer flashed, that's it. By the way, in Event Viewer I'm looking for errors in Internet Explorer, correct? Because there aren't any errors listed under internet explorer. Unless what I'm looking for isn't going to be under IE.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

It doesn't do anything spectacular...it just copies the image to your clipboard. Then you just have to open Paint or Word or something and paste the image using "CTRL-V"...after that, you just save it and upload the file into your post.

I personally have no idea where this event viewer thing is...I don't use IE, I am a Firefox fan, and I don't even know if there is something similar in FF....so I can't help you there...sorry!


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

Okay, well I tried to upload the screen shot twice and each time it says upload failed. Why is this?


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hmmm...wrong format? What format are you saving the files in? I know that *.jpg files will work, I'm pretty sure *.gif ones will too...Or your files could be too big...if you are using Word, there is a way to compress the image so that it is small enough for viewing in an email, but I can't remember for sure how to do it. I think you right click the image and there is an option to compress the image....but I can't remember for sure.

If you can't get that to work, just copy/paste the text from your Event Viewer logfile or whatever it calls it. I'm guessing it's text right?


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

I'm sure I'm just doing something wrong but I've been messing around trying to post this screen shot for 20 minutes, and can't get it right. How do you upload a file that's small enough to attach (under 200kb) but that is large enough to actually read? Everytime I shrink it to fall within the size guidelines, it is too small to read.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Maybe it would be easier to just type what it says


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're going to post any information from Event Viewer, you have to do so immediately after you receive the error you've posted.


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

doublehelix, what am I looking for? If the log of the error would be listed under IE in Event Viewer, then there is nothing there. After getting the "Fatal Error", I looked In Event Viewer and there isn't anything listed under Internet Explorer. There are, however, logs for Applicatons, Security,


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

Sorry I hit post by mistake. As I was saying, there are logs for Applications, Security, System, and Media Center. The log for IE is empty. Should I post something from these other logs?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're looking for any type of error that shows up. It doesn't matter what log it's in.

This is a really long shot anyway. Of everything I've seen on this error, no one has come up with a solution. There may be something going on that you're just not able to explain to us or may not even know about. 

These types of issues are very difficult to troubleshoot when there's nothing on the Internet that indicates a solution. Unfortunately, that happens. I've run into problems with software that it seems no one else has. You just have to work around it.


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

Well all, thank you for your help. I've been doing many searches on this log-in error, and basically everything is coming back the same. I must use outlook. So I guess this is the final word on this. Thank you again for the help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So, does Outlook work with hotmail


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you really want to use Hotmail as your default mail account, then I might be willing to put in a little more time to see what we can do. The only way to use Outlook & Hotmail is to pay for a premium account. If that's what you want to do, let us know. If you'd like to keep trying a few things, let us know that too.


----------



## ktlogan1981 (May 15, 2007)

I think that I actually am using Hotmail and outlook. I filled in some info that Outlook asked, such as email address and the like, and it seems to work. I tried sending an email to myself to try it out, and everything seemed to work fine. If I am mistaken, I will let you know.


----------

